# True Dwarf Hairgrass??



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey all,

Bought this plant a few months ago and was told it was dwarf hairgrass. However after letting it grow for a few months, i don't think it is. I've attached pics to help id it. It just doesn't grow anywhere close to how quickly it should or how tall it should with medium light and high co2. It's maybe grown an inch to 1.5 in. in about 2 months.... I just trimmed maybe a 1/16" off all of the plants to maybe stimulate some growth. Excuse the algae....

Help?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That depends. Were you looking for parvulus or acicularis. It would seem you have parvulus, which is shorter... i.e. about 2" tall. This is why plants should always be sold by their proper scientific names.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

AaronT said:


> That depends. Were you looking for parvulus or acicularis. It would seem you have parvulus, which is shorter... i.e. about 2" tall. This is why plants should always be sold by their proper scientific names.


DOH! I was looking for Acicularis..... Even so, my parvulus isn't growing anywhere close to 2 inches tall and i can't figure out why. I've got 220w of t5ho over a 75 gallon tank, around 25-30 ppm co2, and root tabs + e.i. dosing....

It just baffles me that everyone else (like this) can get parvulus to grow....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that looks like narrow leaf micro sword to me... or even regulator mirco sword


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

fishyjoe24 said:


> that looks like narrow leaf micro sword to me... or even regulator mirco sword


I think you're right actually. At second glance it does look like a narrow Lilaeopsis species. There's one that came from our club that looks just like that. See how the leaves are septate (segmented)? That's a tell tale sign of Lilaeopsis species.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

That's something that i had wondered about too. I didn't think that eleocharis species had that segmentation. Well... Anyone want some? hahaha.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

kinda late but yeah that is definently not a hairgrass species. it's too thick and the roots are too thick as well. so... what is it then?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's a Lilaeopsis species of some sort. We think we know which one it is, but several of us club members have had it growing emersed with no success in getting it to flower for a positive ID.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

May we see an entire plant removed from the substrate? It's rather hard to tell for now.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll try to take a pic tonight. So root system and everything correct?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pics up

2nd shows runners
3-4th are close ups


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, that does look like an _Eleocharis_. If it settles in and grows well, we can hazard a guess as to what it is, which is really all you can do with many of them unless you have reproductive parts. For now, I'll lean to _E. acicularis_.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

But I didnt think eleocharis had that segmentation? Hm interesting.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They do. Not as obvious as in _Lilaeopsis_, but they do.


----------

